# Steyr s40?



## Aaron4_6 (Oct 21, 2007)

I went to one of the local gun stores yesterday, and they happened to have a Steyr s40 for $450. I've heard lots of good things about newer Steyr pistols, and love the way they handle. I haven't heard much about the s40 other than they are kind of hard to find.

This particular gun store is usually WAY over priced and I can't really find any prices to compare online. How is this price and is the s40 any good. 

Thanks


----------



## Hokkmike (Oct 22, 2007)

Are you sure you don't mean M-40? Most of those, except for the newer M-40 1A's are in the mid three hundreds. Check gunbroker.com and gunsamerica.com.


----------



## Aaron4_6 (Oct 21, 2007)

This was the compact s40 (no longer in production)


----------



## FlaChef (Dec 31, 2008)

that is the most sought after model. Not many made it to the US before they switched over to the new MA1's and the SA1's were a bit behind that and were just coming into the US in small numbers when the company got bought. No S40A1's are in the US, and few original S40's. As a compact carry 40 it is like gold to they steyroids out there.


----------



## mako72401 (Jun 15, 2009)

I have also been considering a Steyr. Would like to find an S40, but even the MA1 feel really good.


----------

